# anenome and clown



## cp5041 (Oct 29, 2006)

i just got a green bubble tip anenome, is it a bad thing that after a week my maroon clown still hasnt hosted it or is this normal. could the fact that he is tank raised be an issue with this.


----------



## Rue (Jan 28, 2007)

A week isn't very long...and they don't always adopt an anemone...so give it time...as long as they're both healthy, that's half the battle...


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

just because you have a clownfish doesn't mean that he will host in an anemone. Especially a tank raised one. they have never seen an anemone and therefore doesn't know what its for. in the wild they are raised to know what it is. you take a 50/50 chance. but it could be a while before he does, if he does.


----------



## cp5041 (Oct 29, 2006)

he just started hosting it today and it is prolly the coolest thing i have seen in a while


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

It normally takes 2 weeks maybe 3 but I see your clownfish did finally accept it.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

well you got lucky then, most tank bred clowns do not accept anemones.


----------



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

*clowns with other then bubble tip anenomes*

hi will a clown go to any anemones or just to bubble tip ???


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

i think it depends on each clown. we had 2 ocellaris that hosted in a atlantic amenone. Our maroons hosted in a bubble tip, but wont go near the sebae anemone we have.


----------



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

they like carpet anenomies also.


----------



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

i just got a bubble tip green and my black false clown went too it in less then 24 hrs know he just sits on it going back and forth its awesome that is a great site hope i can put another in therre and have 2 sets but i got lucky withtt this one


----------

